# BB wilderness vs Fromm large breed



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

What are some of everyone's opinions about these foods? I was think about switching to the Fromm bc no store around me carries the bb that I was getting at least a store that's not an hour away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Fromm is not a bad food, definitely better than BB. I wouldn't feed Blue Buffalo if someone gave it to me free.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you just have it shipped? Most of these websites do free shipping.


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

I not as trusting with shipping but thank gsdalphamom, I will most definitely be switching also because my girl is starting to not eat the BB Anymore even bye switching the flavors and when she eats them and if they are mixed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I switched from BB to Fromm Gold a few months ago (large breed adult for my 3yr and 9 yr old and large breed puppy for my 6 1/2 month old). BB was causing my puppy to have loose stools. They're nice and solid now.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I really like Fromm. Delgado ate the LBP until he turned one then I switched him over to the four star line to match what my poodle was eating. I rotate through the grain free line each bag and both dogs love the food and my vet was thrilled with both dog's overall health at their wellness checks


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input I will definitely start transitioning her over when I get half way through my last bag I just opened. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll be getting my pup in a couple weeks and will be feeding Fromm LBP Gold to start. Glad to hear most are happy with it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pet owners blame Blue Buffalo for their animals' illnesses; FDA expresses concern about continuing pet food issues


----------

